

Sammy: JavaScript framework inspired by Sinatra - mbrubeck
http://code.quirkey.com/sammy/

======
boucher
I wrote a server side version of Sinatra in JavaScript called Roundabout:

<http://github.com/boucher/roundabout/tree/master>

My co-founder also ported Rack to JavaScript (called Jack)

<http://github.com/tlrobinson/jack/tree/master>

Roundabout is in the process of being reworked to sit on top of jack, rather
than requiring Jetty like it currently does. It's actually super simple thanks
to the power of Jack.

~~~
jamesbritt
Very cool. George Moschovitis, who created Nitro (an elegant MVC-ish Web
framework for Ruby that came out at the same time as Rails, but always struck
me as cleaner and more 'Rubyish' than Rails) is now developing it in
JavaScript.

<http://github.com/gmosx/nitro/tree/master>

It, too uses Jack.

